# Team Sundown / Nemesis Blown Windshield



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

YouTube - windshield aftermath/Sundown Audio

Windshield cracked from a burp... and another burp to finish it off.


----------



## SpecV (Mar 26, 2009)

Damn.................just damn.


----------



## Bruno Sardine (Dec 19, 2009)

I like how the camera starts shaking more and the dead leaves start bouncing just before the windshield cracks again. Classic.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

At what point do you require safety glasses?


----------



## Wrong (Jan 28, 2010)

was the glass already cracked? if so whats the big deal?


----------



## The J (Oct 27, 2009)

It sounds like the windshield was cracked by a previous burp, before the video was shot. Either way, that's still pretty nuts.


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

Wrong said:


> was the glass already cracked? if so whats the big deal?


The system cracked the glass right before the video -- the guys didn't think about the glass cracking so they didn't have the camera rolling for the original crack (would have been cool). But they did think it would be fun to at least video finishing it off. The burst that cracked the windshield was 158.6 dB @ 50 Hz... may have been more in reality but the pressure release from the glass cracking may have prevented the TL from registering.


----------



## HertzGuy (Jan 23, 2010)

Hilarious, I'm still waiting to pop my first window lol


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

Blown out AGAIN at SBN -- this time totally on video...

Welcome to Facebook | Facebook


----------



## stickler (Jan 31, 2009)

sundownz said:


> Blown out AGAIN at SBN -- this time totally on video...
> 
> Welcome to Facebook | Facebook


Host it somewhere else...


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

I don't have the file -- on a friends Facebook. Whenever he gets it on YouTube I'll link it.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Scott cracked his windshield in the video before hand. His system is very impressive, especially considering that his windshield was just installed a few days before he drove down to SBN. With his windshield completely splintered and taped up (not pictured) he still managed a 159.7 dB.


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

Now on YouTube for those without Facebook :

YouTube - Team Sundown / Nemesis Blown Windshield


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Wholly moly!!! That is pretty incredible!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Dude needs to wear some hearing protection, pretty stupid to sit in a car that loud without some


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

BeatsDownLow said:


> Dude needs to wear some hearing protection, pretty stupid to sit in a car that loud without some


Words out of my mouth, you stole them sucka!


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

What???


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

There is no pain you are receding
A distant ship's smoke on the horizon.
You are only coming through in waves.
Your lips move but I can't hear what you're saying


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Young Jeezy ^^^^


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

The owner of the vehicle is an adult (about 20 years older than me) so he can decide if he wants to wear hearing protection or not and is well aware of associated risks -- we had them available at the show for people that asked (I wore them).

For the record... I think they should have ear plugs in too -- but if they don't want them I can't make them.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

OT, but harbor freight sells a muff with look ahead limiting for CHEAP. It's got a mono mic and an amp in it and at the first hint of loud it shuts the amp off and they become regular-ol-muffs. They work great for the price, I use them for shooting with other people so I can hear them and not have to fumble with the muffs.

I too hate affixing and removing cheap plugs and waiting for them to "swell."


----------



## Team Nemesis-DJ (Jan 29, 2009)

Hearing protection =not for us


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

waits for it..........


----------



## generalkorrd (Jan 10, 2009)

I thought there was a big stink at the last sbn about sitting in 150+db cars without hearing protection. I know there was a rule change. Did they reverse themselves, or just not catch you at it?


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

In the lanes it is required. Outside of the lanes there are no rules.


----------



## Ballaholyk84 (Mar 28, 2010)

Nicely done! Ive only seen one other car do that and it was a 300zx with 6 W7's in it and actually took out the back window and sides. Very impressive.


----------



## adc604 (Apr 1, 2009)

Dam, that's crazy


----------

